#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  ИКОНОГРАФИЧЕСКИЙ ОБЗОР БУДДИЗМА

## Иргит

ИКОНОГРАФИЧЕСКИЙ ОБЗОР БУДДИЗМА - полный рип сайта http://probud.narod.ru/.
Отличная энциклопедия по буддизму в формате CHM с массой материалов и иллюстраций (включены термины на санскрите). Практически буддийская википедия.
--------------------------
Размер файла 36 МБ
Формат CHM
Ссылка для скачивания Народ http://narod.ru/disk/60031377001.c05...opedy.chm.html


Спасибо авторам сайта.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Ostap (27.08.2012), Алекс Андр (15.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014), Николай Бе (27.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.02.2014), Саранка (28.08.2012), Сергей Хос (15.02.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Касарпана Локешвара, иконография
http://blog.himalayanglacier.ru/%D0%...3%D1%85%D0%B0/

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот это мне нравится:

И Колесо Большой Сансары,
И мир земного бытия –
Пускай иллюзия вся растворится,
Останется лишь Истинное Я!

)))

----------

Эделизи (15.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот это мне нравится:
> 
> И Колесо Большой Сансары,
> И мир земного бытия –
> Пускай иллюзия вся растворится,
> Останется лишь Истинное Я!
> 
> )))


Кусну из-за угла: что за истинное я? Средний ламрим не даёт покоя? :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кусну из-за угла: что за истинное я?


Ну так это ж йогачара. Истинное Я тут - безсамостный поток индивидуального ума (сантанна), безначальный и безконечный, единственное истинно-сущее.
Я же это не выдумал, так в статье написано:

Йогачара утверждает, что с помощью йогической практики можно достичь абсолютной истинной реальности. В одном из трактатов Будды Майтреи, который называется "Махаянасутраланкара" (санскр. māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra, тиб. theg pa chen po mdo sde’i rgyan, букв. "Украшение из сутр Махаяны") говорится о Великом Я (санскр. mahātman), Высшем Я (санскр. paramātman), Чистом Я (санскр. śuddhātman). Следует понимать, что речь здесь идёт *не о некоей абсолютной сущности*, имеющей какие-либо личностные характеристики, *а об истинной сущности*, об Истинном Я, которое не что иное, как природа Будды.

Вот так вот: не об абсолютной сущности, а об истинной сущности. Как хошь, так и понимай )))

Кстати, непонятно, чем это отличается от ватсипутрии, с ее "неизреченным Я, не отличным и не тождественным скандхам".




> Средний ламрим не даёт покоя?


Ага, не дает, еще буду разбираться, если время найду. Правда, Андрей с Алюсом меня запинали с моими идеями, да и плевать ))))

----------


## Нико

Ватсипутрия -- это практически не буддизм, о чём неоднократно говорил Далай-лама.
Йогачара действительно в плане постулатов о сознании противоречит мадхьямике.  
А чего Андрей с Алюсом тебя пинают? По поводу ngo po???




> Ну так это ж йогачара. Истинное Я тут - безсамостный поток индивидуального ума (сантанна), безначальный и безконечный, единственное истинно-сущее.
> Я же это не выдумал, так в статье написано:
> 
> Йогачара утверждает, что с помощью йогической практики можно достичь абсолютной истинной реальности. В одном из трактатов Будды Майтреи, который называется "Махаянасутраланкара" (санскр. māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra, тиб. theg pa chen po mdo sde’i rgyan, букв. "Украшение из сутр Махаяны") говорится о Великом Я (санскр. mahātman), Высшем Я (санскр. paramātman), Чистом Я (санскр. śuddhātman). Следует понимать, что речь здесь идёт *не о некоей абсолютной сущности*, имеющей какие-либо личностные характеристики, *а об истинной сущности*, об Истинном Я, которое не что иное, как природа Будды.
> 
> Вот так вот: не об абсолютной сущности, а об истинной сущности. Как хошь, так и понимай )))
> 
> Кстати, непонятно, чем это отличается от ватсипутрии, с ее "неизреченным Я, не отличным и не тождественным скандхам".
> 
> Ага, не дает, еще буду разбираться, если время найду. Правда, Андрей с Алюсом меня запинали с моими идеями, да и плевать ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По поводу ngo po???


в основном по поводу rang gi ngo bo ))))




> Йогачара действительно в плане постулатов о сознании противоречит мадхьямике.


Скорее в плане трактовки постулатов, а не их самих.

----------


## Нико

> в основном по поводу rang gi ngo bo ))))


Я так и знала. Трудноразрешимый вопрос. А что они говорят про это?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что они говорят про это?


говорят, что выражение "собственная сущность" для буддизма не кошер ))))

А насчет постулатов о сознании в мадхьямике и в йогачаре, мадхьямика ведь не отрицает безначальный и бесконечный безсамостный поток ума. Так что непонятно, о каком именно противоречии ты говоришь.
Раз он 1) индивидуальный (не смешивается с другими, а значит, самотождественный) и 2) неразрушимый, это собственная сущность эмпирической личности, иначе и не назовешь.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> говорят, что выражение "собственная сущность" для буддизма не кошер ))))
> 
> А насчет постулатов о сознании в мадхьямике и в йогачаре, мадхьямика ведь не отрицает безначальный и бесконечный безсамостный поток ума. Так что непонятно, о каком именно противоречии ты говоришь.
> Раз он 1) индивидуальный (не смешивается с другими, а значит, самотождественный) и 2) неразрушимый, это собственная сущность эмпирической личности, иначе и не назовешь.


В прасангике он не самосущий. Но поток)

----------


## Нико

Хос, а как бы ты сформулировал вопрос специалисту про rang gi ngo bo? Может, сейчас поищу кого-нить из грамотных геше. Надоело уже.

----------


## Нико

Сейчас только что связалась с одним геше по телефону по данному вопросу. Он был в полном замешательстве.... Да здравствует нераспутанный замысел ламы Цонкапы!  :Facepalm:

----------

Сергей Хос (15.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сейчас только что связалась с одним геше по телефону по данному вопросу. Он был в полном замешательстве.... Да здравствует нераспутанный замысел ламы Цонкапы!


Там для начала надо серьезно проработать текст и выделить все контексты использования данного термина.
После этого можно будет теребить гешей и разбираться.
А так - беспредметный разговор.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В прасангике он не самосущий. Но поток)


а почему поток не самосущий?
Как говаривал наш любимый браток из Казани, "от осины не родятся апельсины".
То есть поток "осиновости" (понимаемый как процесс завязь -> семя -> новая особь и т.д.) не смешивается с "апельсинностью". Это значит, что он тождестенен самому себе, а это и есть самосущее.
Скажешь,  "осиновость" - лишь обозначение? тогда приложи его к апельсину и посмотри, что получится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сейчас только что связалась с одним геше по телефону по данному вопросу. Он был в полном замешательстве.... Да здравствует нераспутанный замысел ламы Цонкапы!


Вот, кстати, порылся сейчас в комментах Далай-ламы на Махамудру гелуг-кагью (я же помнил, что там об этом было), и нашел:

Широко известно учение Цонкапы, касающееся медитации на пустоте, основанное на его разъяснении правильного воззрения согласно воззрению прасангики-мадхьямаки. Это воззрение изложено в таких его работах, как _Большое_ и _Малое руководство по этапам пути просветления_, _Океан рассуждений_ [комментарий к «Муламадхьямакакарике» Нагарджуны], _Полное прояснение смысла_ и _Суть прекрасных разъяснений_. *Но некоторым из своих ближайших учеников, таким как Гунгру Гьялцен Зангпо, он давал также особые тайные наставления по махамудре. И хотя Гунгру записал их, его записи остались не опубликованными.*
...
Йонгдзин Еше Гьялцен упоминал, как пишет об этом Гунгтангзанг, что Цонкапа говорил другому его учителю, Рендаве, *что он владеет также передачей особых наставлений, базирующихся на разъяснении махамудры согласно Махамадхьямаке, или Великой мадхьямаке, но еще не настало время для их широкого распространения.*

Плюс к этому, Пабонка говорит, что если кто хочет осваивать шаматху на основе созерцания природы ума, ему следует изучать Средний ламрим (видимо, в качестве теории) и Махамудру Третьего Панчена (в качестве практики). Видишь, как все сходится? Не в этом ли и состоит уникальность Среднего ламрима?
Так что не удивительно, что твой геше "в полном замешэ".

----------

Ашвария (16.02.2014), Нико (16.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть поток "осиновости" (понимаемый как процесс завязь -> семя -> новая особь и т.д.) не смешивается с "апельсинностью". Это значит, что он тождестенен самому себе, а это и есть самосущее.


Это сильное обобщение и огрубление. Осинами называют множество особей с близкими генотипами. Поток же "осиновости", которая "тождественна сама себе", есть разве что в разгулявшемся воображении плохого биолога.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поток же "осиновости", которая "тождественна сама себе", есть разве что в разгулявшемся воображении плохого биолога.


Вы просто не понимаете, что такое причинность во временном аспекте.
И это не удивительно: отсутствие динамического мышления - один из главных дефектов современной цивилизации. ))))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (16.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы просто не понимаете, что такое причинность во временном аспекте.


Где уж нам, неучам, понимать, что такое причинность во временном прошпекте.




> И это не удивительно: отсутствие динамического мышления - один из главных дефектов современной цивилизации. ))))


Вы ещё и знаток дефектов современной цивилизации!

----------


## Нико

> а почему поток не самосущий?
> Как говаривал наш любимый браток из Казани, "от осины не родятся апельсины".
> То есть поток "осиновости" (понимаемый как процесс завязь -> семя -> новая особь и т.д.) не смешивается с "апельсинностью". Это значит, что он тождестенен самому себе, а это и есть самосущее.
> Скажешь,  "осиновость" - лишь обозначение? тогда приложи его к апельсину и посмотри, что получится.


Во, именно в этом наш основной затык. "Апельсинность" не предполагает "самосущую апельсинность", но это всё равно "апельсинность". Rang gi ngo bo. Именно так следовало ответить тому геше, но он сразу стал гнать про "ранг ги ми друпа", хотя вопрос был о другом. Вот.

----------


## Нико

> Вот, кстати, порылся сейчас в комментах Далай-ламы на Махамудру гелуг-кагью (я же помнил, что там об этом было), и нашел:
> 
> Широко известно учение Цонкапы, касающееся медитации на пустоте, основанное на его разъяснении правильного воззрения согласно воззрению прасангики-мадхьямаки. Это воззрение изложено в таких его работах, как _Большое_ и _Малое руководство по этапам пути просветления_, _Океан рассуждений_ [комментарий к «Муламадхьямакакарике» Нагарджуны], _Полное прояснение смысла_ и _Суть прекрасных разъяснений_. *Но некоторым из своих ближайших учеников, таким как Гунгру Гьялцен Зангпо, он давал также особые тайные наставления по махамудре. И хотя Гунгру записал их, его записи остались не опубликованными.*
> ...
> Йонгдзин Еше Гьялцен упоминал, как пишет об этом Гунгтангзанг, что Цонкапа говорил другому его учителю, Рендаве, *что он владеет также передачей особых наставлений, базирующихся на разъяснении махамудры согласно Махамадхьямаке, или Великой мадхьямаке, но еще не настало время для их широкого распространения.*
> 
> Плюс к этому, Пабонка говорит, что если кто хочет осваивать шаматху на основе созерцания природы ума, ему следует изучать Средний ламрим (видимо, в качестве теории) и Махамудру Третьего Панчена (в качестве практики). Видишь, как все сходится? Не в этом ли и состоит уникальность Среднего ламрима?
> Так что не удивительно, что твой геше "в полном замешэ".


Понимаешь, Средним ламрим как-то малоизучаем в гелуг. Один геше лхарамба, очень большой спец, давал мне комменты на лхагтонг из Среднего. Он сказал, что это самое трудное сочинение Цонкапы по пустоте. Кстати, вот у него надо бы спросить про rang gi ngo bo. А почему, как думаешь, Пабонка дал такой совет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему, как думаешь, Пабонка дал такой совет?


Думаю, потому, что когда при развитии шаматхи в качестве объекта берется т.наз. "природа ума", такое созерцание неизбежно строится на основе жентонг.
И я подозреваю, что в Среднем ламриме пустота объясняется именно в этом аспекте - в этом его уникальность.

А наши ультраортодосельные прасангики, Андрей с Алюсом, в своем переводе лишили тест именно этого уникального аспекта, сведя его к обыденности - такое мое мнение.

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, потому, что когда при развитии шаматхи в качестве объекта берется т.наз. "природа ума", такое созерцание неизбежно строится на основе жентонг.
> И я подозреваю, что в Среднем ламриме пустота объясняется именно в этом аспекте - в этом его уникальность.
> 
> А наши ультраортодосельные прасангики, Андрей с Алюсом, в своем переводе лишили тест именно этого уникального аспекта, сведя его к обыденности - такое мое мнение.


Мне любопытно сравнить их вариант с моим. Ну точнее с Хопкинсом больше). Я не верю, что кто-то даже Алюс, может это до конца понять.....

Кстати, там есть небольшой жентонг, да.

----------

